# Frage zu 2011-3 sockel



## Fabuk (9. Mai 2014)

Kan man auf den 2011-3 Sockel dann auch 2011 Cups einsetzen?


----------



## Monsjo (9. Mai 2014)

Nein. Da es eine andere Technik ist. Haswell-E hat integrierte Spawas, Ivy-E und Sandy-E nicht.


----------



## Westcoast (9. Mai 2014)

nicht kompatibel miteinander. sockel 2011-3 wird DDr4 supporten.


----------



## Fabuk (9. Mai 2014)

Wird es dann mainbords mit 2011 sockel und ddr4 geben?


----------



## Monsjo (9. Mai 2014)

Nein, wird es nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Nein, wird es nicht.



Ist so nicht richtig, da ja S2011-3 genauso nen S2011 ist.


----------



## Monsjo (10. Mai 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist so nicht richtig, da ja S2011-3 genauso nen S2011 ist.



Wo hast du das denn her? Nur die Anzahl der Pins ist gleich, sonst sind das komplett andere Sockel.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2014)

Hmm ja ein völlig anderer Sockel


----------



## Monsjo (10. Mai 2014)

Es sind technisch völlig unterschiedliche Sockel, du kannst gerne versuchen mir was anderes zu erzählen, aber das ist falsch.


----------



## Oromis16 (10. Mai 2014)

"Normaler" 2011: 2011 Pins
2011 3: 2084 Pins

Quelle: Klick


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2014)

Was soll der Sockel für ne andere Technik haben?
Die CPU's sind technisch unterschiedlich, aber was soll am Sockel anders sein als die Einkerbungen und eventuell die Pinbelegung?


----------



## Monsjo (10. Mai 2014)

Wie gesagt die Technik.  Der neue 2011 kann DDR4, unterstützt HaswellE und hat einen anderen Chipsatz. (X99) 
Und deswegen wird keine alten 2011-Boards geben die DDR4 können.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2014)

Er wird weiterhin von Intel als Sockel 2011 vermarktet, ist somit ein Sockel 2011.
Das die Technik ne andere ist bestreite ich garnicht, es geht darum das die Bezeichnung bis auf den Zusatz -3 die gleiche ist.
Warum sie es nicht wie bei Sockel 1155 und 1150 gemacht, weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## Monsjo (10. Mai 2014)

Der TE meinte aber den alten 2011.  
Das mit dem Namen ist einfach Mist, da stimm ich dir zu, wird in Zukunft bestimmt kompliziert.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2014)

Das mein ich ja, der eine sagt das geht nicht und der andere sagt das es geht.
Und beide haben sie Recht, weil Intel wohl keine neue Bezeichnung wollte.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das die Technik ne andere ist bestreite ich garnicht, es geht darum das die Bezeichnung bis auf den Zusatz -3 die gleiche ist.


 
Und das ist eben der Unterschied.
Klein aber fein. 
Das liegt halt daran dass Haswell E ebenfalls über 2011 Pins verfügt und weil Intel kein Durcheinander will wurde die "3" zugefügt.
Bei Intel ist die Sockel Bezeichnung eben gleich der Anzahl der Pins.
Sockel 1150 hat 1150 Pins.
Sockel 1155 hat 1155 Pins.
Und Sockel 2011 hat eben 2011 Pins.
Und da der Nachfolger auch über 2011 Pins verfügt muss eben eine andere Unterscheidung her.


----------



## Monsjo (10. Mai 2014)

Und 2011+ können sie wegen AMDs Namensschema nicht nehmen.


----------



## TJXPlay (29. Mai 2014)

Die Sockel sind nicht gleich. 

 ->2011 hat die Spannungswandler außerhalb auf der Platine liegen (natürlich nur die für die CPU)

 ->2011-3 hat das nicht (b.z.w. anders) , da Sie bei Haswell im CPU integriert sind. Dazu hat die CPU "3" Kontakte seitlich (am CPU PCB) mehr, die es beim aktuellen 49xx nicht gibt.
     Dazu kommt ja, daraus folgend, dass die Pins eine unterschiedliche Belegung haben.

 Das mit DDR4 und die neuen Anschlüsse für den Sata3 Nachfolger natürlich auch noch ein neuer Chipsatz her muss is ja klar.

 Oromis16 und Monsjo haben schon recht.


----------

